# Instalacja Edimaxa EW-7108PCG

## mentorsct

Witam, chciałem zapytać jak sie zabrać za instalację tej karty wifi Edimaxa EW-7108PCg pod PCMCIA. Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## gall

Ja mam EDIMAX EW-7318USg i driver z http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads

ale bez gui. 

mode managed -- work

mode ad-hoc -- work

mode monitor -- work

mode master -- not support 

Z PCMCIA mają:

rt2400 (PCI/PCMCIA)

rt2500 (PCI/PCMCIA)

rt61 (PCI/PCMCIA)

Zdaje się że ta twoja na rt2500 powinna pójść. Przynajmniej tak twierdzi ich zakładka hardware.

----------

## mentorsct

Ok, pobrałem ale jak to teraz podinstalować.

----------

## gall

Jak rozpakujesz to masz w pliku zapisane co masz zrobić. W nowej wersji firmware instaluje już sam. Więc sama kompilacja w katalogu Modules załatwia sprawe. Jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze: 

Operacja :

```
ifconfig wlan0 up 
```

zakończy sie sukcesem możesz przystąpić do normalnej konfiguracji karty. Sterownik znajduje się juz w kernelu.

A jeśli chodzi o konfigurację wifi-radar albo /etc/conf.d/net 

Powodzenia.

----------

## mentorsct

Witam, skompilowałem sobie tam co trzeba i teraz kiedy daję 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Nie ma takiego urządzenia

```

Nawet teraz jak zrobię ifconfig wlan1 up jest to samo. Jest identycznie z ifconfig eth0 lub 1 jak chce też nie działa i ten sam komunikat.

----------

## SlashBeast

ifconfig -a i sprawdz czy istnieje coś takiego jak wlan0.

Sprawdz w /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules czy nie nazywa się jakoś inaczej, jak ath0 albo ssij0.

----------

## mentorsct

Jak sprawdziłem to mi pokazało:

ifconfig -a

```
 

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:0d:2c:b7:7a  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xd800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:180 (180.0 B)  TX bytes:180 (180.0 B)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:79.163.142.8  P-t-P:79.163.159.255  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:9178  Metric:1

          RX packets:94179 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:59620 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:130483265 (124.4 MiB)  TX bytes:4375828 (4.1 MiB)

```

i 

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# Firewire device 00030d53255904b3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:03:0d:53:25:59:04:b3", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x1039:0x0900 (sis900)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:03:0d:2c:b7:7a", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x1039:0000:00:04.0 (sis900)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:03:0d:2c:b7:7a", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth2"

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz 3 sieciówki, jedna z nich to wifi pewnie, pewnie ta najnowsa, eth2.

----------

## mentorsct

ppp0 używam do łączenia netu na Sagem Fast 800. W lapku wiadomo mam kartę sieciową. Czyli tak jak bym do niej wykorzystywał zawsze interfejs eth1, więc może ten eth2 to te wifi od edimax.

----------

## gall

W wypadku tego sterownika urządzenie zawsze jest widziane jako wlan0.

Po skompilowaniu 

modprobe rt2500

ifconfig wlan0 up

Ewentualnie proponuje sterownik z kernela.

W moim przypadku rt73 chodzi zarówno ze sterownikiem z kernela jak i cvs.

P.S.

Tak jak rozmawialiśmy via GG dodaj sterowniki z kernela i wtedy zobaczymy. Pamietaj o 80211 w opcjach networking bo inaczej nie zobaczysz prowidłowego sterownika.

-----------------------------------------------

SOLVED

----------

